
Global majority want autonomous weapons banned: New report - probotika
http://robohub.org/global-majority-want-autonomous-weapons-banned-new-report/
======
DrScump
671 people represents a _global majority_?

~~~
probotika
It's always going to be a sample, and brevity prevailed.

